# Easy reptiles to breed?



## matsilvester

I really want to start breeding reptiles and was wondering what reptile would be the easiest to breed


----------



## paulh

My easy to breed list is almost certainly not the same as another person's list. Once someone tells you how to do it, a lot of reptiles are fairly easy to breed.

Give us a list of reptiles that you like. We can then give you a rough ranking from most commonly bred to least commonly bred.


----------



## matsilvester

i love snakes, beardies, leo geko. so mainly snakes and lizards :2thumb:


----------



## Podarcis

The problem is that many of the easily bred stuff is already over-bred (corn snakes, royals, leopard geckos). Don't bother until you know you can sell or home the young.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Why are you looking to breed reptiles when you say because you are going to college you won't have the time to care for this one snake:

*This is the most lovly snake i have ever met. i have had it since it was a baby and i have loved having it, but im going to college and sadly wont have time for it anymore.*


----------



## MP reptiles

Im sorry but this is just plain stupid get a reptile because you like it and then maybe later breed but dont get a reptile to breed then find out about it.


----------



## Graham

> Why are you looking to breed reptiles when you say because you are going to college you won't have the time to care for this one snake:
> 
> *This is the most lovly snake i have ever met. i have had it since it was a baby and i have loved having it, but im going to college and sadly wont have time for it anymore.*


Also looking to buy a Boa or Python despite not having time for the Corn?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/651998-small-boas-pythons.html


----------



## *mogwai*

well what reps do you want to breed? decide that then do as much research as you can. breeding a rep just coz it's easy is the wrong reason to breed. these are living breathing things you're bringing into the world, what will you do with the babies? the market is flooded with corns, royals, beardies, leos you may struggle to find suitable homes for the babies and until you do, it's you that's got to feed, heat and house them.


----------



## JapaneseAkita1983

theres something very wrong about this thread!!! The fact you have even asked a question like that makes it come across you are looking for a quick bit of cash to me. 
Most people own a particular type of animal for a while before deciding they might like to have a go at breeding...but trying to find an 'easy' animal to breed is crazy!!!


----------



## MP reptiles

JapaneseAkita1983 said:


> theres something very wrong about this thread!!! The fact you have even asked a question like that makes it come across you are looking for a quick bit of cash to me.
> Most people own a particular type of animal for a while before deciding they might like to have a go at breeding...but trying to find an 'easy' animal to breed is crazy!!!


 exactly what i said:2thumb:


----------



## slithering pets

im:blowup:fuming this is shocking, :devil:

what will you do when you go to college?


its :crazy: :war:


----------



## Nike_T7

money, money, money! thats all you care for...? :censor:


----------



## dps51

JapaneseAkita1983 said:


> theres something very wrong about this thread!!! The fact you have even asked a question like that makes it come across you are looking for a quick bit of cash to me.
> Most people own a particular type of animal for a while before deciding they might like to have a go at breeding...but trying to find an 'easy' animal to breed is crazy!!!


I can not see any problem with making a bit of cash 
from a hobby that you like to do
I once was make money from breeding tropical fish 
which would also be seen as they same 
also why is it crazy trying to find a easy animal to breed


----------

